# Infinito availability



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Bianchi enthusiests,
I have just started talking to my LBS about getting the Infinito Athena. They tell me there are no Infinito builds available and that the only frame set left is a size 50 (Red) which I assume is from the factory since they are a dealer? 

For fitting purposes to see if I would fit on a 50cm frame Bianchi (I am 5"6 30"inseam) they used a size 52 Trek Madone alloy 2+1 and a 5.1 for comparison since they don't carry any stock of the Bianchi's. 

The 2+1 ws pretty nice for the money and worked ok with 105 components but I wanted to try the 5.1 because it was carbon although it had the Sram Rival components and really do prefer the Shimano. I was suprised as how nice an comfy the 5.1 was and it seemed to fit real nice! So.. after this size check I would need a 53 in the Infinito which I guess is not available? 

I am not really a Trek fan mainly because I have heard about alot of frame failures on Trek bikes. If I was to go with the Trek I would probably go with the Madone 5.9 which is a combination of Ultegra & Dura Ace components and better wheels than the 5.1. 

I have really been liking the Infinito and wondering if this unavailability is true or if anyone else has heard that? I hate to wait until the 2012's come out which they said would be July (or so). After riding the madone and liking it if I can't get the Bianchi Infinito I am tempted to get the Madone.

Has anyone compared the Madone 5.1 (or higher) to the Infinito Athena or Ultegra) and what are your thoughts? I have already tested the Synapse, Supersix, Tarmac, & Roubaix. The Roubaix was nice but it is sold out till 2012.

I think my heart is with the Bianchi as its not a bike everyone has, and it has had good reviews for long distance and generaly a good all around bike. Its a alot of money to spend on either bike (or about the same) and I will probaly have it for atleast 10 or more years as I seem to hang onto things.

Also, I would prefer to by from my LBS to help support them and get help (close) when I need it rather than buy from the I-Net. 

Bizman


----------



## BrentWayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I got a similar story from my LBS last week. They have one 55 cm Infinito Ultegra coming in this week I hope will fit me. They also indicated to me that no more Ultegras were available until '12s in July as all further production for current model year were already spoken for. I live in the US midwest region.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe then there is some truth to that? I live in the east coast region. I am going to keep looking, I know where there is a 57 and I think a 59, or was last week. the guy thought with my build of 5'6 30" inseam, 140 lbs that they were to big? I guess the thing to do is ride them, but it is quite a drive to get to them.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

Im in the market for an infinito in celeste but the only ones available are in red and it sounds like all the celeste frames have been claimed already. is this what you guys have been hearing?


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran into the same issue a few weeks back. I was told all the Infinitos were sold out in size 53. They could get me a Sempre if I wanted to go that route. 

I ended up scoring a super clean 1885 off of eBay instead. It was my first road bike purchase so I wanted to make sure I liked riding on the road before spending more cash. I have 80 miles on it so far and really like it. I'll be moving up to the Infinito when the '12's become available.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

There seems to be a white (with quite a lot of celeste) 55cm infinito athena still available at Evanscycles-

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...011-road-bike-ec025804?query=bianchi infinito

I got my Infinito from them, and can recommend them as the bike arrived in good shape.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Texascyclesport has Bikes and frames listed in multiple sizes on their site.


----------



## max pl (Apr 30, 2011)

oh wow 2012's are gonna be out in 2 months? looks like i'm gonna wait to purchase then...

oh and OP, my LBS seems to have Infinito's available. i'm gonna drive down in a week or so for a test, but based on their site, seems like they have them.

yorktowncycles.com in Yorktown, NY


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at my LBS earlier this week. Has more than one Infinito in stock. One of them is a ultegra. The shop is in Vermont. What size are you looking for? If you are lucky he has your size.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey thanks for the tip Cruisinscoot, I appreciate it! I am actualy looking for a 53 cm in celeste/white if possible but will settle for red as it looks good too. One thing, after riding the Infinito with the Ultegra components and then riding another bike (Lynsky) with Campagnolo components (I knew I shouldn't have done that) I gotta have the Camagnolo stuff. 

I have found a celeste/white 53 cm and have it speced out with full Chorus 11 components. I am trying to give my local bike shop a shot at building it or the bike shop who had the one I demoed (but in 55). I am waiting for the prices to come in before ordering it, its just a matter of time now. And as usual the wait is killing me!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Exciting!
Thou shall post pictures of thy finished build.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I know what you mean. My Infinito is a 2010 with the Ultrashift Athena Group... enough said.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Bianchi contacted my local bike shop and told them my 61cm Red Infinito frame will be delivered in mid June '11

kbwh - I'm going to hit you up for more info - opinion - on wheelset, tubes & tires when the build begins...

Safe rides!


----------



## BrentWayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Picked up my new Celeste Infinito Ultegra early this week from LBS. Got two rides in for a total of about 5hrs saddle time.  Great ride quality. Major upgrade from my 15 year old Al frame bike. 

FWIW.....They have a 57cm Infinito 105 White/Black in stock. Iowa City, IA location.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Bizman said:


> Hey thanks for the tip Cruisinscoot, I appreciate it! I am actualy looking for a 53 cm in celeste/white if possible but will settle for red as it looks good too. One thing, after riding the Infinito with the Ultegra components and then riding another bike (Lynsky) with Campagnolo components (I knew I shouldn't have done that) I gotta have the Camagnolo stuff.
> 
> I have found a celeste/white 53 cm and have it speced out with full Chorus 11 components. I am trying to give my local bike shop a shot at building it or the bike shop who had the one I demoed (but in 55). I am waiting for the prices to come in before ordering it, its just a matter of time now. And as usual the wait is killing me!


Latest development. After waiting and trying to get a 53 frame in celeste/white it just wasn't happening. I really wanted an Infinito but meanwhile as I was waiting I was talking to an local avid biker to the area about it. He is riding Steel and talking about the longevity of steel or Ti. Although I am sure some will shoot that down. 

Well, I started looking back at Lynskey as I rode one as comparison to the Infinito which was very nice. I started looking at the reviews and talking to Lynskey and the dealer more about it. As much as I wanted the Infinito (maybe even waited for a 2012), yesterday I orderd the Lynskey.

2011 R340 Hand Brushed Titanium finish, Full Chorus 11 Gruppo, Record 11 Bottom Bracket, ENVE 2.0 fork, King headset, Campy Eurus 2 way fit wheels, 3T Ergonova Handlebar, 3T Team Stem, 3T Doric Seatpost, and Continental Gran Prix 4 season tires. Weight about 16 lbs with pedals. It should be here in July.

Maybe another time the stars will line up more for an Infinito and its availability in my size? All the Bianchi enthusiests have been great! I just felt I should let you all know what I did (maybe with my tail between my legs, hehehe). It was a hard decision, but a decision that has been made and I am looking forward to riding the new bike. Thanks again
to everyone, and Bianchi is still high on my list of bikes!

Sincerely,

Bizman


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a _very_ nice bike even if the colour is wrong, Bizman. 
Make sure to post photos. Lynskey is maybe under the "Other builders" forum?

--

@AnkleChop: Just hit me, and we'll see if my advice is worth following.


----------

